# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Self levelling compound for large area?

## Jackie

Recently we converted our old garage (under main roof) into a bedroom. We needed to raise the level of concrete a fair bit so we had another concrete slab layed over the top of the old one (I think about 5cm thick with reinforcing wire stuff through it and a layer of damp coursing under it). Details are sketchy, I was 9 months pregnant when it was done  :Smilie:  
The slab is quite rough and slopes down a bit towards the window end of the room. We want to level it before we put in new carpet and a built-in wardrobe but unsure of the best way to do it. 
We looked at self-levelling compounds but were not sure if it's an option for a room of this size - approx 3m x 6m (~10ft x ~20ft) and for this much difference in the level. Probably go close to a 2cm drop from one end (which is decent) to the lower end (which is really rough). 
The good end would just need the odd tiny hole filled (tiny = 1mm ish just for a completely flat surface) whereas the rough end would need about 20mm depth pretty much over the entire end. 
What's the best way to go about doing it? Not sure if we section off each area to do it or do a few thin layers building up to the right level?

----------


## sports fan

sounds like the perfect situation to use self levelling compound, id be doing it one pour as well. make sure you have enough bags of it and maybe hire a mixer unless your fit!

----------


## Claw Hama

"Ardent" make good self leveling toppers.

----------


## Ivan in Oz

Does this help? http://www.epirez.com.au/pdf/technical/ESL%20TDS.PDF

----------


## Jackie

Thanks  :Smilie:  
I went into Bunnings today who told me that they had never heard of the stuff and were too busy at that time to find someone to help (I am not impressed, it was a 30 minute drive there).  They are renovating and moving the store around but it was still rude. 
Where else can I try?  We have a smallish local Mitre 10 who are generally very helpful but I thought Bunnings would have a better range. 
(Actually, might ring around before I go anywhere again!). 
Any ideas of the price of the stuff too?

----------


## Ivan in Oz

Jackie,
If it is Epirez :Redface: 
SOUTH AUSTRALIA
Tel: (1800) 063 511
Fax: (1800) 803 596 
Contact: Carol Shirer
Mobile: 0419 985 614  http://www.epirez.com.au/driver.asp?page=main/contacts 
Am I allowed to be so blatant .....it's like advertising.

----------


## thebuildingsurv

self levelling compound is not cheap

----------


## sports fan

give mapei a call they manufacture the self levelling compound you after but i dont know who you can buy their products through over in crow land! give them a buzz and ask where you can get it from  http://www.mapei.com.au/

----------


## arose62

I think the brand is "Ardit", rather than "Ardent"

----------


## AlexJ66

Hello Jackie, I can't help sorry, but was wondering if you could post the prices you find as well as how it all goes? We have a very similar situation and I would love to see how yours goes. I had also heard that the self levelling compound is extremely expensive. 
This was a site I was looking at:  http://www.bostik.com.au/distributio...tious_page.htm 
Cheers, 
Alex

----------


## juan

Personally I could live with only a 20mm difference over 6 metres length of room. Really think you would never notice it. I sloped my bathroom that much over 3 metres and you would never believe it is not level. 
Unless there are major surface irregularities the carpet underlay will hide it methinks. Maybe a bit of surface touch up rather than trying to correct the fall may be the way to go. 
cheers

----------


## dasher

go check out your local tiling shop. But for the areas that are 20mm i would be goin for a screed, not self lev.

----------


## DaveD-75

I just recently had my floor done (60m2) and I had dips of up to 30mm in the slab.  The guy I had doing it for me (a family friend) did it with the leveller you get from bunnings and it was about $28 a bag if I remember correctly.  We needed about 30 bags all up so it got a bit expensive - but the floating timber floor we laid over it looks a million bucks so I can't complain.

----------

